# FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS.....TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME......Love and luck everyone 

Sair 31 Jan IUI 
Chel 31 Jan IVF 
McMarylou IVF 
2545helen 31 Jan IVF 
Kittikat 1 Feb ICSI 
Clarabel 1 Feb IVF 
Baloo 1 Feb FET 
mrsj 2 Feb IVF 
Hollysox 2 Feb IVF 
Harriet 2 Feb ICSI 
chanyn 3 Feb Clom
tootie 3 Feb IVF 
LinLou 3 Feb IVF 
White Rose 3 Feb ICSI 
Nibbles 3 Feb ICSI 
midnightaction 3 Feb IVF 
stpcarly 3 Feb IVF 
CJ 4 Feb FET 
Jan T 4 Feb IUI 
Swede 6 Feb ICSI
*lisalou* 6 Feb ICSI 
Little M 6 Feb ICSI 
USBess 6 Feb IVF 
melaniejhodson 6 Feb IVF 
pancake 6 Feb IVF
anita.e.t.p 7 Feb IUI 
Kellyhop 7 Feb IVF 
madison 8 Feb ICSI 
fiona1 8 Feb ICSI 
jaxwee 8 Feb 
millie71 8 Feb IUI
Becca1 9 Feb IVF 
lululass 9 Feb ICSI 
Jome 9 Feb ICSI 
loobylou 10 Feb IVF 
zora 10 Feb ICSI 
jetula 10 Feb IVF
mel n phil 10 Feb IVF 
foxymcfox 11 Feb FET 
Luc 12 Feb ICSI 
Dell 13 Feb ICSI 
*Di* 13 Feb IVF 
LisaLou 13 Feb FET
fraochdiana 13 Feb IVF
jenny76 14 Feb Clom 
sandi24 14 Feb IUI
pluto 14 Feb ICSI
bodia 15 Feb IUI
brownowl23 15 Feb IVF
Rissa 15 Feb ICSI
weesusie525 15 Feb FET
jrhh 15 Feb IVF
Blue Lobster K.. 15 Feb IVF
helen0610 15 Feb ICSI
kizzymouse 17 Feb IUI
HellyS IUI
SWEETCHEEKS 17 Feb IUI
rospop 17 Feb IVF
MrsCarter 17 Feb ICSI
Katy G 17 Feb FET
tweetie 19 Feb IVF
sallywags 20 Feb ICSI
stephjoy 20 Feb ICSI
Rin 24 Feb ICSI
Anne_7 25 Feb ICSI
Rainy Day 27 Feb IVF

Love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Fiona, Dell and Zora.....hope you are all doing ok 

Bess ~ welcome  send us some sunshine please  Loads of luck to all of you who have just joined the 2ww.

Jan ~ you can never love your doggies too much 

Take care everyone  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

I would like to add myself to the Feb 3rd testers! Get my blood test first thing in the morning,  it is so hard to wait lol.


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

Lizzy-- here is some warm fuzzy sunshine for you   

White Rose-- I have lived in Florida for 15 years and have still not been to everywhere except the usual, Keys, Orlando, Panama City, Tallahassee, Tampa and Miami, 10 days would be almost impossible! I am glad you enjoyed your time here. If you come again, look me up, I am the only midwife named Bess anywhere around here! 

From reading about all the lovely discharge from the pessaries, I am SO glad I have to do injections instead. My tush is starting to get fairly numb now. 

Keeping everything crossed for tons of BFPs for everyone,

Bess


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Lizzy, you can add me as BFP. Thank you!!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

And me too!!!!!!!!!!!

I tested   this morning


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

CONGRATS On Your  
Lorraine


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Nibbles said:


> And me too!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I tested  this morning


WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Lizzy,

Can you put me down as a   too please!!!!

Congratulations to Linlou and Nibbles!!!!

Good Luck Stpcarly   

and everyone else testing.  

Harrietxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats on all your BFP's girls, well done!!

I am new to this 2WW, had my IUI done yesterday, first one.  I was sore all day yesterday and went to bed at 9pm and didnt get up til 9am hee hee!!  feel a bit better today, but dont like those cyclogest pessaries, eeeeww!! sticky gooey yuk!!

I dont know what to expect on this two week wait, hoping you can help me!!!

I have stopped drinking alcohol, on the de caff coffee, drinking lots of water, moderate exercise only, taking my folic acid every day, I have rest of week off work so taking rest.  I havent had BMS yet, too sore yesterday, should I do that too? I dont think they are getting in there as prob why I never got pregnant b4, best ones were put in yesterday, should be doing their job now hopefully!!!

Plus the thought of having to put one of those pessaries in tonight after BMS is really too much...ooooh the mess!!

That was great thing about bsting...there was no leaking afterwards!!!! I didnt lose any!! And I had 15 million of the buggers put in me!!

Well I am waffling, just wanted to say HI!!    and I am trying to just act normal...is that best!?        !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tootie (Jan 3, 2006)

hi girls

plse put me down as another bfn. confirmed yesterday. 

good luck to the rest of you

tootie


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Big congratulations to Linlou, Harrietn and Nibbles - really pleased foer you all 

 tootie - so sorry 

Good luck to all testers and 2ww

Hiya Kizzy (you get everywhere don't you!!)  How you doing?? 

 to all

Love jan xxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

((((((tootie)))))) I am SO sorry, hon!!


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Lizzy, can you put me down for a BFN


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Jan! Well I'm officially in my 2WW now!!

 and hugs to all who had BFN's better luck next time chicks xx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I think there must be something in the water today - I GOT A  TOO!!!!  I'm still in shock!!!!

Congratulations to Linlou, Nibbles and Harriett!!  What a great start to the month!!

Welcome to kizzymouse and stpcarly - hope your wait isn't too anxious (easier said than done!!!!).

Take care everyone, and good luck!!!!  

Lots of love
Kittikat 
xxxx


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi there,

Can i please join in, This is my 3rd IVF and test on 13th Feb!!!  Boy do the days drag!
So sad for everyone who has recieved BFNs its heartbreaking i know and CONGRATULATIONS to those who got BFPs

Di x


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Hiya Ladies

*Linlou, Nibbles, Harriet and Kittikat* Big huge massive congrats on your respective BFP's I am soooo happy for you all you must all be on 

*Tootie and Hollysox* Soo sorry hunnies, there are just no words at a time like this, thinking of you at this horrible time 

Love to everyone else I hope your doing well and still manging to stay sane 

I have a quick question and I am really sorry if it's a bit TMI 

What do you ladies class as "spotting" exactly. This afternoon I have had lots of brown discharge, it has gone from being like a thick mucus with brown streaks to being a really watery consistency with brown streaks 

The evil AF is due today so even though this is not the usual way she starts I am wondering if this is AF starting or if this is what could be considered spotting 

Sorry for sounding thick but I have no idea if spotting means just that, actual spots of blood or if anyone else has experienced any other type of bleed.

Sorry for the TMI 

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hollysox, I am SO sorry to hear of your BFN!!  xxxx

Kittikat, GREAT news!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!xxx

Sarah: Sounds like spotting to me.. Fingers crossed that it doesn't turn into the nasty witch's bleed!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Di, Welcome hun, and good luck for the 2WW. Hope it goes quick for you!!! xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hollysox and Tootie ~ much love and many hugs to you both   Please look after yourselves 

Welcome Di, Kizzy and Stpcarly ~ good to have you here, wishing you as stressfree time as poss  And loads of luck of course!

Bess ~ thanks for the sun!! Sounds like a fab place to live 

Linlou, Nibbles, Harriet and Kittikat ~ wonderful news for you all, many congratulations. Love and luck to you all 

Good luck to everyone testing soon.......   

Much love Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi

Just to let you know it was a BFN for me today.  

Sooooo pleased to hear of all the BFPs!  Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months  

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry to hear about the BFN. I am new to this board so don't know all you names.

Congratulations to the BFP, wishing you all a healthy 9 months.

Lizzi - Thanks for adding me to the list. Only i week to go. You'd think after 12 2ww's i'd be use to this.

Fiona


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

I would like so say im sorry to all the couples who have got a BFN    

Also I would like to say CONGRATULATIONS to all the couples who have a BFP you must be on  

I will be joining one of you a week today & im slowly going mad.

Love to everyone  Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Please could you put me down as a BFP too - four tests and I'm finally starting to believe it!

Midnightaction - the spotting I had earlier this week was very similar to that - good luck!!

 to everyone with a BFN    Thinking of you all


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Currently on my 2ww following first IVF attempt, testing 10th Feb although may not be able to hold out until then  

Just wanted to say I'm so glad I found this website - it has been so calming to know there are other people experiencing the same emotions/symptoms.

Good luck to everyone currently waiting.

Michelle xx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

*Sair* Sorry to hear of your BFN, thinking of you 

*Linlou* and *White Rose* Thanks for the feedback on the bleeding !! 

I am still bleeding this morning, still the same as it was yesterday, but I am absolutely convinced that AF is on her way , because now the cramps have joined in as well 

Not much I can do other then wait for test day or wait for the  to show up

Sorry for feeling so negative today !! 

Love
Sarah xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

To all the     I'm so pleased for you

 to all the  

Hiya to all and    

Janet xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm back again! Had 4th unassisted IUI yesterday. Will be testing on Feb 15th.
It's my birthday on Tues 7th...so hoping for the best birthday pressie ever!!!

Take care and     to all,


xxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Sarah, hang in there!!! I'm having cramps and bleeding as well, but still BFP.. Fatter than ever this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi guys,

Sarah - I had cramps all last week and still got a BFP, so don't worry about that!  Try to keep positive!!

Congratulations to White Rose!!  Well done!!  Huge !

Welcome to all the new girls too - the 2WW is damned hard but try to stay calm and relax!!

Big  for all you girls with BFNs.  I really feel for you.  Your time will come one day...

Lots of love
Kittikat
xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI can you add me to the 2ww list. Testing 15th Feb. Bit of an auspicious day for us 4 years ago that date we met, 2 years agp that date we got engaged, what does 2 years on in 2006 hold for us dare we hope?

Chris


----------



## Baloo (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi, 

Drats and double Drats BFN for me AGAIN!.....

Back for ICSI cycle next month.

Good luck to everyone.

Baloo.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Baloo and Sarah ~ really so sorry   Huge hugs and much luck for the future 

Welcome Chris ~ i've updated the list for you, sounds like a good omen for you both, fingers crossed hun 

Welcome Michelle and welcome to FF too  Loads of luck to you!

Bodia ~ welcome back......hope you get that fab Birthday present hun, much luck 

White Rose ~ congratulations!!! Fab news....have a happy, healthy pg 

Fiona ~ 12!!! OMG.....everything crossed that this is the one for you 

Sarah ~ big hugs, try not to worry too much about the symptoms.....honestly they can mean anything! Hoping for you 

Hope everyone is ok,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Huge congratulations to all those with a   you must all be on  

All those with   so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. Wish you all luck in the future.

As for me   I forgot to take my pesky pessary on Tue night and was worried it had scuppered my chances but I phoned the hospital and got reassured that missing one will not change the outcome anyway, phew. 

Hope everyone is coping with this horrible 2ww.   

Dellxx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Well I am afraid it is all over for me, didn't even get to "official" test date before wicked  AF turned up to spoil the party !!!   

Feel totally gutted right now !! 

Love and luck to everyone else I hope you all get you well deserved BFP's  

Love

Sarah xx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

sarah

im so sorry the   has caught u out!! she is one mega  !!! looks like shes on her wat 2 get me too!!  sending u big (((hugs))))  

love lisa xxxxx


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Midnightaction, I'm really sorry to hear your news.  Do take care of yourself, and all good luck for the future.



WRx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

midnightaction I am sorry AF turned up

Chris


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry for all   and congrats to all  

This 2WW is horrible isnt it, its not even 2 weeks its 17 days I was told grrr!  I'm sure   will turn up before I even get to test, I wanna test!!! Not done it before!!    

This is my first 2WW and I have to say I HATE IT!!! 

Too many emotions and thoughts running around your head one minute , next minute   then a bit   aaarrrggghhh!!!!  

Well if its done it'll be done by now so not much I can do either way!! 




To one and all, good luck girlies


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Baloo and midnightaction thinking of you


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Baloo and Sarah

So sorry to hear of your news   Thinking of you...

Take care 
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

((((((((((((((sarah)))))))))))))) I am SO sorry, hun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Baloo and Sarah SO sorry ladies  

Look after yourselves.

I'll probably test tomorrow (day 15) I'll let you know but fear its going to be a negative outcome, feel very AFey at the moment.

Love to all

Jan xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Jan, I'm AF'ey.. slight cramps in my lower abdomen and have had this for days now, but I'm VERY MUCH a BFP!!  Don't give up hope, sweetie!!


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't wrote for a couple of days,  first day back at work yesterday and I was in bed by 8.30!!  Absolutely shattered cause I'd spent 10 days lolling about then suddenly back to reality anyway, back in the swing of things now and really busy so it will keep my mind off this awful 2ww.

According to my regular cycle   should have arrived yesterday but so far nothing       .  As this is my first go at anything like this I'm not sure if your cycle stays the same or changes after e/c so if anyone could help me out as to whether this is a good sign or now PLEASE let me know as its driving me nuts!

Jan -  Keeping everything crossed for your tomorrow, hope you get the BFP you deserve

Baloo, Sair and Midnightaction - I'm so sorry   - I hope your dreams come true very soon

Kizzymouse - I know exactly what you mean as this is my first 2ww also and it is driving me mad.  Only day 8 with 8 more to go!!

Dell - Don't you just lurrrvvve those pessaries!  I've got 30 of them and not been told when to stop yet!!

Brownowl123 -   to you on this 2ww.   vibes coming your way!

Linlou -   to you,  I bet you are over the moon.  I hope the bleeding stops soon. x

Bodia - Welcome back!  I hope everything works out for you this time    

Jetula - Fingers crossed for you - You test the same day as me - lets hope we both get our prayers answered!

Whiterose -   - Here's wishing you a healthy, happy 9 months.

Fiona1 - Welcome to the board!    vibes coming your way for the next week

To everyone else with a BFP   and to those who got a BFN   

Speak to you all soon

Lots of          

Loobylou xxx


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi y'all

haven't posted for a while....been inhospital with OHSS all week...back home now thank god!

WE GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HCG 210...very high.....

thanks for all you support during TX guys, and all the luck in the world to you all xxx

Mrsj


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hiya...
put me down for  .. did another hpt and negative, af here too....not botherin with blood test mon.
 2 everyone still waiting.
 mrsj...sorry u havnt been well.
love lisa xxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Lisa, Baloo, MidnightAction, Sair - really sorry guys. You are all in my thoughts.  

Mrs J, Linlou, Whiterose -    hope all goes well for a healthy and happy pg. x


Lobbylou - when you have tx your usual dates can be put out of sync. For IUI I have been told to test on Day 14 after basting, (i.e. exactly two weeks after,) and to expect AF the same day, although last time a nurse told me that AF can often arrive early if IUI hasn't worked. However, I have to say, in my case AF has never arrived early, but that BFP has eluded me so far!!! Good Luck and try to keep calm!!! Thinking of you. x

I enjoyed taking it easy yesterday and am doing the same today! Am loving Deal or No Deal!

Have a good day all, take care,

xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

mrsj, thats WONDERFUL news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!

Lisa, I am SO sorry!!


----------



## millie71 (Feb 1, 2006)

LinLou said:


> Jan, I'm AF'ey.. slight cramps in my lower abdomen and have had this for days now, but I'm VERY MUCH a BFP!!  Don't give up hope, sweetie!!


Hi I am new to all this but had my first iui 25/1/06 and due to test next wed. Never known 2 weeks be such a long time! I have slight cramps and have done on and off since iui done. Is this normal. Feeling very weepy!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Mrsj-well done


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I'm gonna have to move out, ladies.. Got my scan date.. 23rd february!!

All the best of luck to everyone still waiting!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I was right!! Put me down as a  .   has arrived   

Feeling very low, but I know I'm not the only one.  Lisalou Sorry to hear your news 

I'll pop in again to see how you are all getting on and hopefully on my next 2ww but hosp said i have to wait 1 cycle then try again (I want to go straight away but suppose they know best)!!

Good luck to everyone else, we need more  !!!

Love janet xx


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

MrsJ - Congratulations on your  

MidnightAction / Lisalou / JanT - sorry it hasn't worked for you this time.  


I test on day 14 and did last time but I notice that some test on day 16 & 17, why is that?? Is it down to different tx? I had ICSI starting on day 21 last time and day 23 this time but still test on day 14 following ET.  

Dellxx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Congratulations to the  

But you can put me down to the   Yea I kinda knew last night when AF showed up, but still held onto a touch of hope lol! 

But I'll be back! it isn't over yet lol gotta give it another try


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi all,

STPCarly, JanT - So sorry   . Great to hear you're not giving up though.  Please keep in touch 

Love 

Loobylou xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sarah, Lisa, Janet and Carly........(((((hugs))))) Much love to you all....really so sorry for your news 

Welcome Millie  Cramps seem to be one of those things....you just can't tell hun but lots of ladies do go on to have BFPs with them. Loads of luck to you 

Mrsj  Many congratulations.......glad you're back home and OK now. Be very happy and healthy 

Bodia ~ oooh me too, love Deal or No Deal 

Linlou ~ good luck for your scan 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

JanT,Lisalou and stpcarly big hugs. Really sorry about your news


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

JanT, Lisalou, Stepcarly, Midnightaction and anyone else I missed I am very sorry about your results sending you loads of love and sunshine, may your heart hurt a little bit less each day  

Congratulations to MrsJ and LinLou on your wonderful news. Linda I hope you have a wonderful scan     

To everyone else waiting with me, lets keep everything crossed that there will be no more   no arriving of   and only loads of beautiful   with tons of    arriving about 8 months later, for all of us!

    

Sending loads of sticky, warm, fuzzy vibes from sunny Florida, where today it is actually raining

    
Bess
Naples, FL USA


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am happy to report I had a nice     I am thrilled and amazed!

Cannot wait for my beta to see the level

Thanks for all your support I will keep posting here if that is ok until we know it is ok to move on

Sending loads of sticky vibes 

Bess


----------



## Kellyhop (May 3, 2005)

Hello,

I tested this morning on day 12 of 2ww and I got a  

We are on   at the moment.

Thanks for all your support and      to everyone who is still to test.

Kelly


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congratulations Bess and Kelly on your BFP's!!!!!     

I have 12 days to go until day 17, but I have a feeling its not happened


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratualtions Kelly and Bess - absolutley thrilled for you both.


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Kelly and Bess -   on your   's

I wish you both a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Lots of love

Loobylou  xxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Congratulations Kelly and Bess!!!!!!!!! See you over on the 'waiting for first scan' topic on Buns In the oven!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Well done Kelly and Bess      

Michelle xx


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your well wishes, I know I do not post a ton but I have to say that reading about all of your experiences and how wonderfully sweet and caring you are has helped me so much so far. 

Kizzymouse--I too was convinced at quite a few points it had not worked, everyone told me to just stay positive, so I tried. I am sure that has nothing to do with it, but at least it makes you feel happier!

Linda--just wanted to mention, I have followed your progress closely as I know your precious Noah   is in heaven with my Emma  . I am so happy to see that he has a little beanie brother or sister on the way and thrilled that Emma does too.

Thanks so much all of you for all your support, for those of you still waiting

    

For those of you with      

Sending loads of warm, fuzzy sticky vibes (even though it is still raining)    

Bess


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Linlou, Mrs J, Kelly and Bess - Congratulations on your  hope you both have a healthy 8 months!!!

So sorry to hear about all the  .  Lisa, Jan T, Stpcarly, Midnightaction, Sair and Baloo.  Sending a big  to all of you and wish you all luck with future tx, and am sure that dreams do come true.

Harrietxx


----------



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Can I join you?

Had 2 embies transferred on Thursday 2nd Feb and due to test (blood test at clinic) on the 15th.

Been debating with myself whether I will self test before going for blood test.

Pros - 1: I'll be the first to know not the nurse. 2: I Will be prepared for a negative phonecall. 3: I get to be like other 'normal' women for the first time since treatment began - I get the whole pee-stick experience.

Cons - 1: It won't be as accurate as a blood test - I could get the wrong result 2: If its negative it will be depressing to have to go all the way to the clinic when I know there's no point.

Any opinions on this subject would be gratefully received.

luv Rissa
xxx

PS - If anyone's interested I've started a 2WW diary


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Rissa,

Good luck,    and   vibes for the 2ww.

I know what you mean about testing!  I'm meant to test on 10th Feb and today is only day 10, I have 3 pee sticks trying to lure me from my knicker drawer but so far I have resisted   .  My DH keeps saying 'we will know soon enough' so I'm trying to hold out if possible as I know he's right and I don't want to get a result that may be wrong.

We have been told to do a HPT only and then to ring the clinic so not sure if we will have to go for a blood test or not.

At the moment I'm praying   stays away    stays away and I do make it to test date.

I wish I'd started a diary but didn't know about them until middle of last week and it seemed a bit late then so I'm just reading everyone elses and comparing symptoms!!!

Lots of   coming your way

Take care

Loobylou xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi i haven't posted much. I am due to test on the 8th, but did a negative one today. Really annoyed that i didn't wait, but then i never do. Do you think i was too early?

Fiona


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

Personally I have to   down to all of you ladies for resisting the temptation. I cannot resist, as I said in my diary and will happily repeat to you now HI MY NAME IS BESS AND I AM AN HPT ADDICT...it has been 12 hours since my last test. 

For me there is just something about this experience being so managed by so many other people that testing myself, and being the only one to know the results was my solace. On the other hand, testing negative each day up until today, really brought me down a lot too. Unfortunately, I think it is a very personal thing. If you get a negative, (like you did Fiona), you cannot help but wonder if it is because of this, that or the other thing. If you get a positive, well then subject closed, it was worth it. Not testing gives you more hope as each day DRAGS on that is for sure. 

I am not sure if I am helping any, but for me it helps me to feel more in control of an out of control situation to test obsessively. That is just me. However, be sure to do the right test that does not have problems associated with it. Check it out online (www.peeonastick.com) first, so you do not end up with a false positive or anything. 

Good luck with your decisions

sending lots and lots of warm, fuzzy sticky vibes (finally stopped raining) Florida    

Bess


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Fiona, 

I think you're testing way too early, I didn't get a positive until AFTER the date given to me by my clinic - which was 14 days post ET.  I wasn't positive until 15 days post ET.(Technically I guess you could do an early test 14 days after fertilisation, but as I've said if you have a late implanter it could be negative).   

I a totally amazed that you have done 12 ICSI's and a FET - that makes you a superwoman, as I'm still trying to pluck up courage for tx3.  I'm a poor responder so will never have any embryos for FET's, so unfortunately we have to go from scratch every time.   To see someone who has gone through all those injections, EC operations and ET's  repeatedly gives me a lot of hope.  You're an inspiration to all of us.

Good luck     
Yvonne


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

yfinlayson - Thanks you for your kind post. I think tx is sort of an addiction, that i can't stop, but if this fails we are having 2 more goes then that's it. We will need to get on with our lives.....and adopt.

Another BFN this morning like usbess, i feel i need to test to keep my feet on the ground and keep reminding myself that this could fail.

Hi to everyone else

Fiona


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Kelly & Bess - congrats! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy now.

Rissa - we are testing on the same date. Good Luck!!!

Fiona - it's very hard to resist the HPT's, we've all been there. During my first 2WW I tested early but in the end I was pleased I did as it helped prepare me for the inevitable BFN. Hang in there hon,

Take care and have a good Sunday all,

xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Fiona,

I tested today & my test date's the 8th too & I got a BFN... I am also hoping that I did it too early it says even with the early test that only 53% of women will show a BFP 4 days early & then its 74% 3 days early 84% 2 days early & 87% 1 day early so I would say we both have time.... & im holding out on that hope !!

Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

CONGRATULATIONS to the couples with BFP

    to the couples with BFN.

Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Madison - Will you be doing another tomorrow. I have decided it's one a day till the 8th now. 

Fiona


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 
I'm new here, can I join in your 2ww list? I'm going crazy waiting... It's my 2nd icsi, I'm now day 8 after ET, get results from the clinic on Thursday 9th... However, as I was so devastated last time, I'm testing myself this time to hope to soften the blow... I've been testing like, every other day, so that I know the trigger shot is well out of my system.. well, it is, as I've been testing negative all week now... I'll test Tuesday again and then Thursday before going in for bloodwork... 

No symptoms, except today I've been emotional, but that might be the 2ww getting to me!   

Lots and lots of luck!
lol, jome x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Jome and Rissa   Happy chatting and loads of luck to you both!!

Bess ~ yey, congratulations!! Fabulous news for you....look after yourself and have a very happy and healthy pg 

Fiona and Katy ~ much luck to you   Hoping for you both 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Jome & Fiona,

What are we like..     I have enough tests to do one every day now but only 1 of them is an early test one. James said I'm not allowed to do anymore till test date but I have one test he doesn't know about that I may do in the morning.. Its silly tho cos if the early one doesn't show today a normal one wont show tomorrow . Have any of you had cramping or spotting ?? I have had nothing, I am on gestone injections so I know AF cant arrive early so I have been wanting AF like pains or spotting & I have had NOTHING at all like that    It just seems most the women who have AF ( not wind) cramps get a positive ??

Oh this is just torture isn't it.

Thanks Lizzy.. we are naughty arnt we..    xxxx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

madison, I know how you feel! last time I didn't get AF until two days after my BFN and stopping with the progesteron pills, so I don't expect that to happen this time either....
basically no symptoms, just having to wait.. when's your test date supposed to be?
last time I was good and didn't test and it didn't help me, so that's why I decided to do it differently this time!

good luck waiting!!!
Lol, jome x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi Jome,

My test date is the 8th like yours... Its my third go & its just as bad as the other 2 !! lol

Love Katy. xxxx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

*Katy *

                              I am sending a whole army of them to stand guard at your bathroom door !! 
Good luck to all on the 2ww so hope we get some good news  

Dianne x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Went for dinner tonight, started to bleed, will do another test int eh morning but quiet sure it's over for us again.

Fiona


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

fiona,

Dont give up yet, Linlou bleed for days & it was positive. there is still time.

xxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Fiona, 

I was just about to join your topic testing 8/2, but I saw this first.. hang in there... I hope it still works out!   

All the other ladies about to test this week, good luck...
I'm due to test 9/2.. It's my 2nd icsi attempt, I've produced 3 grade 1 embies, 1st & 2nd attempt put together, and nothing else left! They do single embryo transfer here at my clinic, so we have 1 frozen now for the 1st time... not feeling too positive...

2ww is driving me mad!

Lol, jome x


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

(((((FIONA))))))



No matter what, seeing blood or spotting is always scary. I am really hoping that what you see is not AF, sending prayers your way and loads of positive thoughts. 

  

       

You are in my thoughts and prayers,

Bess


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Another positive this morning but bleeding worse.
Fiona


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Fiona,

Go on bed rest & phone the clinic to see if they tell you to up the pesseries. You can take 3 a day. DONT STOP THEM ( as a friend was told she could stop once she got her BFP & she did & ended up bleeding & loosing it a week later, & this time they have told her to take them till she's 12 weeks pregnant) .& use them in the back so that it all gets absorbed as the bleeding can make you loose some. 

Love Katy. xxxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Fiona, PM me your number if you need to talk to someone. I have just gone through this and still am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))) I'm free all morning and if I can help reassure you, I will!!!


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank you all for your support. I actually feel ok. This is just like last Jan when i M/C so i am not holding out much hope. I am not upset (yet) more pi**ed off really. I cannot believe that it has happened again, but we are not beaten and will start again in April.

Fiona

Linlou - Can i asked how bad your bleeding was/is. Mine is bright red/pink i have no cramps (i didn't last time.) or clotts. Has yours stopped, when are you booked for a scan. We are not going to do any more tests until the blood one on Wed as a positive won't tell us anything anyway.

Take Care all of you

Fiona


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Fiona, in the first 6 days I was bleeding really bad.. No cramps, no clots, went from dark red, to bright red and to spotting on and off and in no particular order. As I'm on heparin, I've been told that it often looks a lot worse than it is, due to my blood being so thin.
For the last 4 days I've been spotting.bleeding on and off. It's driving me MAD and noone seems to be able or wanting to reassure me. I'm slowly going broke due to the amount of HPT's I'm using.. My scan is not in another 17 days, so I'm sure the men in white coats will get me before then. I'm currently waiting on the PGD nurse to phone me back, and I hope and pray she can at least say or do SOMETHING to reassure me. We're off to Yorkshire for the whole of half term, and I don't want to walk around knicker checking every 5 minutes.. 

Are you on aspirin or heparin?


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

LinLou - just catching up on the boards after a few (ok a lot) of days away.  SO VERY THRILLED to read your BFP news. You must be both over the moon and nervous until you have your baby safely in your arms. I just wanted to wish you a really healthy, happy pregnancy. Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

Fiona--
Each pregnancy is different, as hard as it is try to stay positive and tell that embie you want it to stay. Stay on bedrest, and as Katy told you, it wouldnt hurt to up your progesterone. Just so you know, statistically speaking over 30% of women will have bleeding/spotting at some point in their pregnancy, half of them will deliver healthy babies. There is still hope and you have come so far. 

Linlou--

I think of you daily and hope and pray for your little jellybean. I know the bleeding is normal, but I also know how hard it is to lose and then be so scared to lose again. 

Isnt it possible to just go and have a beta from your gp? If you did two you would have a better sense of how things are progressing. I wish I were over there, I would be happy to come and draw both your tests and get you some peace of mind. 

just my nosy self butting in to others business--but I guess things over there are different than here. Here, if a woman has a pregnancy and she is spotting or bleeding we do seriel betas until things are stable again, or we can see the baby with ultrasound. I am so sorry for all the torture you are going through.

Bess


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Bess, I wish it was that easy. At my GP you can't even have a blood test done, they send you to the hospital to have it done, and then it takes 10 days to get back to the GP.. I had two BETAs done in my last pregnancy, but I was then under the care of the early pregnancy unit, and I can't be transferred there without Guy's permission, and they don't seem to care one bit about me bleeding or not (Guys is the ACU I go to). I still haven't gotten a call back from the message I left 3 hours ago.. 

Fee, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Fiona, I just wanted to send you a big hug... 

How are you other ladies doing? I think I'm getting  AF, as everything seems to be returning to 'normal'  , as in, I fit into my jeans again today, boobs aren't sore anymore, and my tummy's making  AF burbly noises...

Lol and    ,
Jome x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Linlou. I am on both Heparin and asprin. My bleeding is definatley less than a period, but still there. I have just used another cyclegest pessary. I am on 2 a day,

USBess, do you think it is ok to up my cyclegest from 2 to 3 a day, and do you think the fact i'm on Asprin and Heparin could cause the bleed?

Linlou. If this carries on for as long as you bleeding has i'll be i the nut house  

Fiona


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Fiona.  Just to let you know that I had spotting at 6 weeks and my consultant upped my Cyclogest to 3 a day and I had to continue with that until 16 weeks, then reducing to 2 and then to 1.  Apparently he told me in the US it is not uncommon to carry on with Cyclogest the whole way through.  I'm sure you will be fine to take 3.  I was also taking 15mg a day of Prednisolone which was upped to 20mg (4 x 5 daily).  Again till 16 weeks and then reducing over a period of time as your body stops producing it's own corticosteroids (or something like that!).  Good luck.  xxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Fiona, I'm thinking that you and I are rowing the same boat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Linlou,

Your ticker makes me laugh ONLY 245 days to go - that's forever, and to think when you see the BFP you think the stress is over, my god it's only just starting.

SOMEONE PUT ME TO SLEEP FOR 9 MONTHS PLEASE.

Fiona


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Yep, it's only just begun..  I just want to go to sleep for 17 days so I can have my scan. I hate living in limbo, bleeding and aching, not knowing whats going on. I never got a call back from the clinic either, so really gutted. I'll be phoning them again tomorrow..


----------



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

I think someone should warn the men in white coats. I've got 9 days to test date and I'm already going crazy. I just don't know how to approach the next few days. I want to think positively and imagine being pregnant but when I do I worry that I'll jinx it - silly isn't it.

I'm getting really behind in my university studies too which is really stressing me out but I'm finding it hard to think about anything else at the moment. How do the rest of you 2WW-ers cope or should we make a block booking at the funny farm?

luv
Rissa
xxx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Rissa,

I'm not working for the whole of the 2ww, like you I find it hard to focus and my job is really stressful, so decided that I will take some much needed time out! I was working 12 hr days on my last IVF cycle, and sat crying at my desk some days because it was all just too much and I was all over the place, i'm sure that can't have helped!!  

Lizzie, pls can you add me to your list please, i'm due to test on 17th Feb

Good luck to all ladies on the 2ww and congrats to all those that have that wonderful BFP.

Bec xxx


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi all,

Rospop -       and   for you.  I hope your dreams come true this time x

Rissa - I definitely think we should make a block booking!!  I've got 4 days to go and I don't think you're daft by thinking you'll jinx it if you think positive cause I'm exactly the same          

Linlou - Its disgusting that the clinic didn't call you back.  You really need to give them a good   when you ring them tomorrow.  I can't begin to imagine how worried you must be, it must be awful for you   .  I just hope they can put your mind at rest.

Jome - I know exactly how you feel!  I'm on day 12 of my 2ww but don't test until Friday and its been killing me.  I had real bad AF pains yesterday and was sure   was going to turn up but she didn't and she needn't bother either!!!    

USBess - I think we all wish you was over here too!!  Can't you pop over for a visit to sort us out   

Fiona1 - I feel for you too, Ditto what I said to Linlou.  I hope everything is ok for you    

Madison -       for the 8th.  I hope you get your dream 

I'm keeping an eye on you all and will check in again soon

Take care

Love

Loobylou xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

looby, it's not just you who's disgusted, but my fiance as well. He's sitting at work in Luxembourg and will phone them first thing in the morning and complain.  I'm just not gonna accept them sitting there twiddling their thumbs while I'm in agony.

Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Linlou - I'm really pleased to hear your fiance is going to give them hell too, I bet he hates being away from you at a time like this.  I hadn't realised you were also in pain as well as everything else  .  I just wish there was something we could do now!

Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for me, Its our 1st go at IVF so I can't compare the way I feel to anything but it is a scary time!

Take care and keep us updated

Love

Loobylou xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Bec ~ welcome to the 2ww. You're all added.....loads of luck hun 

Linlou and Fiona ~ hugs to you both, the worry never stops eh!!

Bodia ~ HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow, have a fab day 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LisaLou (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello there, i'm a lady in waiting aswell!!!
After 3 failed ICSI's (check the signatue if you are interested) I am now in the middle of a 2ww after an FET (using all of our frosties) 
Ah yes, and i'm going slowly insane  
Love to everyone, Lisa xx


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

Fiona,

Yes, it is fine to up the progesterone at this point, it may not help the bleeding at all though. The bleeding, if it is from the implantation, would be coming from the blastocysts burrowing deeper and deeper and as they "make contact" with the vascular endometrium they actually change the area into these little tiny pockets where nutrition and waste are exchanged. This process can cause the bleeding and in the case of heparin and aspirin therapy, if your clotting ability is reduced, the bleeding can continue for quite sometime.  Just keep holding on to the fact that 30% of women have bleeding of some kind, even without the heparin and aspirin. If you are getting a positive that is good. 

Linda-- I should start an illegal blood test trafficking racket. I could hire a nurse from the UK to draw all your blood and send it over fed-ex on ice. You would then have results the next day as I would run them stat, like I do my own. I drew my blood on saturday at 10:30am and had the results by 2:00pm and today at 9:30am and had the results by 2:00pm. What a crock that you would have to wait for 10 days   what use is that information after 10 days? 

I wonder if it is illegal?? Probably. Sure wish I could do it for you all. 

Aren't there private birth centers over there? I know I met a midwife from the UK who owns and runs a private one. What about that type of thing? 

Sorry, I am just amazed at the torture you have to withstand, as if the 2 ww and injections and waiting for scans were not enough. 

My deepest thoughts are with you as I know how scared you are. I know I am scared beyond belief. 

Time for a new ticker though

Sending huge rays of positive sticky vibes to you all, and stop bleeding vibes to Fiona and Linda from sunny Florida    

Bess


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Usbess  it is great having someone as knowledgable as you around. Glad you found us. Read your explanation of why we need the progresterone and found it very informative . Thanks


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Bess, thanks for the giggle.. 
I'm sure there are places you can go to have it done, but the other problems I have comes to light then.. I don't drive.. Mark's in Luxembourg and I have no family/friends to look after my daughter. Planning a trip to London or similar would be a day trip for me, just to have the bloods taken..
It'll be interesting to see what comes out of the phonecall that Mark's making to Guys today, though..


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

just a quick note to loobylou i keep getting replies to your messages lol.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Linlou how are you getting on ? Any news form Guys ?


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

zora, thanks for asking.. Nope, still no news. Mark got a hold of them and made it quite clear that we're VERY unhappy. So that sent some wheels in motion, and I'm again waiting to hear back from them..


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Been very interested reading your posts re progesterone pesseries, My hospital only give you them for 12 days (this my last day) . I asked to be given them longer as on both previous cycles 2 days after finishing the cyclogest ive started bleeding. I was told that by this stage if embies were going to implant they would have done so by now so using pesseries longer would make no difference! I thought for my piece of mind a few extra days would have been better. Im to test on day 16 which is a lot later as some places too, As you can imagine my hearts sinking knowing today is last pesserie so maybe next couple of days it might be all over (if history repeats itself) 

Di x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I can't keep up with this thread!!!!

Hope everyone is well. I am on Day 9 and feeling OK. I was very sick on Friday night (which was only day 2/3) so I was really worried, but as it's my 4th 2WW I am trying to relax and not obsess about it so much (yeah right!!!  )

Thanks Lizzy for the birthday wishes...now I am just hoping and praying that next week I get the best birthday pressie ever!!!!

Take care all,


   

xxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Bodia
      
What a way to spend it !!


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls can i join you please?
i am on day 2 of 2ww.this is my fourth tx and some people may know me anyway from previous ties.hehe.we had 2 little ones put back on board yesterday and i am chuffed and really hoping that they burrow in and do their thing ready for a bfp at the end.look forward to chatting with you all and sharing our time together.lol.xxx.

di-i have pm'd you re:the pessaries hunni.lol.xx.


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hiya ladies,
I'm with usBess on the pessaries thing.. I'm in Begium and we have to take them until proven not pregnant (by blood test at the clinic 12 days pet - go in 7.30 and call for results between 3 and 4 same day!!!) and if we are pregnant, we have to take them up until first scan at 7 and a half weeks, or sometimes up to week 12!!!
And Di, my AF came through last time 2 days after stopping taking them too, so it's hell not knowing until the clinic knows, but at least if it's worked you're giving it better chances... 
Bodia, happy birthday!!!
Tweetie, good luck and take care of yourself!!!

I'm feeling hot and clammy today, like I always do just before   AF, and I've got a bit of a headache.. tested BFN again this morning, so already thinking we're going to have to do it all over again soon.. still, it ain't all over yet....

Lots and lots of luck,    
Jome x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all ~ hope you are all ok 

Bodia ~ hope you are over your sickness now and having a lovely day 

LisaLou ~ hello again, welcome to the 2ww  You'll find the list on page one of this thread. Don't go too  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi everyone

so to jump in but can i make a suggestion re the pessaries.

my clinic Bourn Hall suggest you take them until day 77 after et. there have been lots of discussion re different clinics on here.

could you not go to your GP and ask for a prescription as a precaution. after all you have spent of paying for TX its really not to much to ask.

i went to my GP as soon as i got my positive and he did a prescription for the remaining 10 weeks.

its worth a try if your clinic wont prescribe.

good luck to all of you

Dee


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Could I join you too, I had ET on 1st Feb so also have PT on 15th, I'm paranoid, its my first go aswell and every twinge/cramp etc makes me think its not worked,
Please could someone give me some idea what I should be feeling before I go mad.

Its so great to know I'm not alone, reading your messsages is so reassuring

Jacks


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello to you all .

I have just found this thread & I am on day 7 of my 2WW. Is there room for one more 2WWer  ??

Hope the 2WW isn't dragging on for too long with you all, like it is with me .*_


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hiya and welcome to the new 2ww'ers!

Jacks, I wouldn't try and read too much into the twinges, cramps etc. etc.... They could all mean it's good news and bad news... My first time I thought I had all the right symptoms at the right time and it was BFN. This time I've had hardly any symptoms at all and I'm thinking it's going to be another BFN... so really, as horrible and   as it is, just try to get through it!!!

Good luck!!!    
Lol, Jome x


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Jome I'll try and stop worrying its just so difficult isn't it. I hope you are wrong about yours.


Jacks


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Jacks, it's really difficult to tell one way or the other.. The pregnancy symptoms you get at this stage, is the same as the AF symptoms, so unfortunately waiting is all you can do.. 
I don't envy you though.. My 2WW was the worst part of the whole IVF experience for me..
Good luck!!

Lobster, good luck to you as well!!


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

HI every one and GL to all of those still waiting for their results   

I have joined FF a few days ago following an natural FET last Friday (03/02) i have been told to test on 17th but i think  AF is due on tuesday 14th due to natural cycle.  been feeling quite positive til today and now on a comlpete downer convincing myself it hasn't worked.  hate this rollercoaster(this is my 4th cycle)  can you add me to your list and hopefully not feeling so alone will cheer me up a bit. DH is being very positive and i hope it rubs off a bit, but got to go to work now. sorry to be such a misery on my first hello but i i am feeling crazy today.


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Its just nice to know every one on FF understands!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

BLK. Welcome back ,. Been missing your SOS's  
Linlou how are you today ?


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*LOL Zora - all calm at the mo   buuuuuuuuuuuuut, I am getting soooooooo confused about how old the embie should be by test date tho   

Thanks for the welcomes girls *_


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

zora, thanks for asking. I'm hanging in there.. I'm trying not to update too much, as I am afraid I will sound like a broken record.. The bleeding IS less, tends to be mainly in the morning. Spoke to the clinic again today and they are trying to get a hold of the lupus clinic, which is not going well.. They are also gonna try and move my scan till the 20th instead of 23rd, as I already have an appy in London (lupus) that day.. Would save me two trips in that week...


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi All

Only 2 more sleeps to go - testing on Friday after 16 long days and the only reason I haven't cheated and tested early is cause I'm too scared!!!  Apart from the sore boobs and a few odd twinges and pains I don't feel anything so keep telling myself its a no go.  I keep seeing people that have had bleeding of EWCM but I haven't had anything like that.  I know I should try ro be positive but I'm struggling.

Linlou - Please don't feel that you'll sound like a broken record.  We are all interested in your progress and we are all rooting for you and praying that you will be ok.  I hope they sort everything out for you really soon.

KatyG - As you can see from the post above I know exactly how you feel.     coming your way (I could do with some of the myself!).

Jrhh - Please try not to analyse every twinge, thats what I did and it nearly sent me over!  It is scary as its the first time so we can't compare it to how we felt before but reading other peoples posts every time is different so just keep    .

BlueLobsterKeeper - Welcome to the 2WW.  I hope everything goes well for you and you don't   too much.  I've been reading your posts since you started d/reg and know you've had one hell of a time already.     vibes for you.

Doyle -  I've been given 30 pessaries but not been told when to stop with them.  Guess I'll find out Friday when I phone the clinic with my result.

Tweetie -    with your 2ww.  Hope you don't lose it too much!

Bodia -  I hope you've stopped being sick and are now feeling ok.  Here's wishing you the best birthday pressie ever for next week.

To everyone else on this dreaded 2ww           to you all

Take care

Love

Loobylou  xx


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Loobylou,

I didn't manage to hold out for Friday  ( will be after me) and now wish I had!  I tested yesterday and today, both BFN    Had period like pains yesterday and today but no sign of AF   yet.  Boobs not sore any more either so I suppose it's just a matter of time before she pays me a visit.

Feel annoyed with myself for giving in as it's made me really down the last couple of days.  I think your approach is the best approach!

Good luck for Friday  

Michelle xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Michelle, I just wanted to tell you that I read somewhere that as you get used to the pessaries, the side-effects wear off - i.e. sore boobs... 

It ain't over yet... good luck!

I get my result tomorrow and I've tested negative every day for days now, but I still believe there's a chance... 

anyway, lots of    

Lol, jome x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

just to say good luck to Becca and Lululass, let's hope it's a brilliant Thursday to remember!

  
Jome xxx


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Jome,

Thanks for your reassuring words... I suppose there's always a chance  

Just wanted to send lots of luck       your way for your result today.  I really hope it's a BFP.

Also good luck to Becca and Lululass.

Michelle xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say a a massive "GOOD LUCK" to all of you testing today - will be rooting for you all

Lets hope we see some         

Let us know how you get on.

Hope everyone's 2ww isnt driving them too potty just yet - have a read of the "what are you doing on your 2WW" started by Kizzymouse - very funny to see what others are getting up to, to try and stay sane!!!

Good luck to all
HellyS
xxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me joining you all. I had ET last Thursday and am finding this wait agonising. If only i could know what was happening in there!!!! Am crossing my fingers it is all going well. Am due for blood test for results next wednesday 15th. 

    Am a bit down today as have no symptoms at all, even the sore boobs that I had are getting better (however reading Jomes earlier post that symptoms wear off once your body gets used to the pessaries has reassured me a bit).   Oh well, only 6 days to go until I know for sure. 

Good luck to all and hoping for lots of  BFP's.  

Helenx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Welcome to this thread helen0610 .

I had E/T the same day as you & test on the 15th aswell. I wish you lots of luck for a +tive result   .

Just wondering why you are doing a blood test check instead of using home preg test ?? - soooooooo sorry if I am being too nosey, but we have been told that I might get a false +tive because of previous med reasons & if we do get a +tive HPT, we wil have to have a blood test to confirm.

p.s. I have blown you some bubbles to maybe make the wait a bit happier .*_


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Blue lobster keeper,

Thanks for your reply.

We are having our treatment at Bourn Hall and they did not mention doing a home pregnancy test but from what i can gather from the information they gave it is their standard protocol to have a blood test.  I suppose different clinics do it differently. I have to go have test in morning before 11am and get results about 1.30pm. I think this wait may be even worse than the 2ww!!!??

Reading everyone posts I am tempted to do a HPT but think I will wait it out. At least then until told otherwise or AF arrives there is always hope. Am trying to avoid for as long as possible that depressed, horrible, 'it will never happen to me feeling' that I always get when a HPT comes up negative. Fingers crossed it all comes out positive. 

Sending you lots of luck and best wishes for a  

Helenx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Thanks very much for your reply helen  Does sound a good idea to me, rather than having the temptation of doing the hpt yourself.

I am feeling really down, bored & tearfull today  Don't know why tho.

Just been sick all over the kitchen floor trying to cover up my darling ickle cats poop . I have become really sensitive to strong smells since the E/C - maybe a good sign  My sister calls me Bat Nose lol.

Hope everyone is having a better day than I am today so far ..........*_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

to lobster girl 
Aww poor luv, nowt worse than cleaning up cat poo (or sick!  ) much as we love the furry babies!!  Mine make me wince when I have to do it.

Told DP he will have to clean out litter tray if I get a BFP next week!!    

Its usually my job!! 

Take care and chin up!!   

Lets do the BFP dance!!!


       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sending you all


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Blue lobster keeper,

Sorry you are feeling so down, it is probably due to all the hormones we are subjecting our bodies to. 

 Sending you a big hug. 

Leave the   poop for your partner to clear up later, I am already making my husband clear cat tray out out since ET, over cautious maybe but good practice for him!!!!

Put your feet up, grab a nice hot drink, and subject yourself to a good dose of daytime TV. 

I do hope you feel better soon. I am now off to my first shift back at work since ET. 

Helenx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Awwwwww thanks for your lovely replies Helen & Kizzymouse 

I wouldn't mind, but I have stopped cleaning the cat litter out a while back & my DB does it now, but because of the smell I just had to cover it up while I was making a cuppa in the kitchen, as Leela isn't very good at it herself  .*_


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Jacks, Blue Lobster Keeper, Katy and Helen 

Huge luck to all of you and hope you feel a bit better soon Blue Lobster Keeper (sorry i couldn't fit your whole name on the 2ww list! )

Take care everyone,

Love and luck , Lizzy xxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Bad news on my front. AF    showed signs yesterdy and is in full flow today. Test day is tomorrow so I'm trying to come to terms with it. 
Lizzie put me down for


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

((((Zora))))

 I am so very sorry and I am sending you a big giant  

I hope you are able to find the end of your   soon 

    

Bess


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks US Bess. I've had 2 very poor cycles and am at a loss what to do next, apart from give up. I was optimistic and hoping not to be put in this situation.


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

((((((((((((((zora))))))))))))))) I'm SO sorry!!  You must be devestated!!


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*I'm soooooooo sorry to hear your negative outcome Zora .*_


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Ladies, thank you for all your support, but you'll have to put me down for a BFuglyN too.....

Lol, jome x


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Zora and Jome,

I'm so sorry to hear about your negatives.  I started spotting this afternoon so looks like I'll be joining you tomorrow.

Take care, look after yourselves.  Lots of    

Michelle xx


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

Jome-- 

I am so very sorry! I know how hopeful we all are, it is so hard to see when other people's hearts are breaking. I wish you the all the best in your future tries. 



Bess


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Jome, I too am SO SO sorry!!!


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Although still no sign of  , my testing day is today and have another   so I guess I just sit and wait for her to show her ugly head.

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww    

Michelle xx


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Testing day is here at last and I just got a    .  We can't believe it     I'm currently drinking loads of water so I can test again to make sure as I had never done a HPT before.

Jome, Jetula and Zora -   I really am so sorry for you and your DP's.  Please don't give up as your dreams will come true I know they will.

I really couldn't have got through this 2ww without you all at FF and the support that you have given me and millions others.  THANKYOU

I'll write again later today

Love

Loobylou xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((((loobylou))))))))))))))))))))) Thats FANTASTIC news!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

(((((jetula))))))) I missed your post... I am SO sorry to hear you had a BFN!!


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Morning all

Well last night we played the board game 'RISK' coz we did on my last 2ww but during the game I really felt like it hadn't worked as I felt like I do in the run up to my period, not AF pains but it's hard to explain. Anyway I wanted to be put out of my misery so send the pee stick police around   as temptation got the better of me and I went and tested (I was day 10). But hey, to my shock it showed a very very faint   so I will double check on Sunday but according to the instructions any line however faint is a positive result. I can't believe it, surely we can't be this lucky  

Jome / Jetula / Zora - So sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. Huge hugs to you and your DH's   I wish you all luck for any future treatments.

Dellxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Dell, how exciting!!!! Fingers crossed for Sunday!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so pleased for you Loobylou!  It's nice to hear some positive news  

And fingers crossed for you Dell - sounds good    

Michelle xx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I just wanted to send   to you ladies (and partners) that have had a BFN recently, the rollercoaster ride is so hard and emotional, I really do wish you well for the future and any further treatment you may decide to have.

Also,   to all those ladies with a , well done.

Finally, Me and DH also got a   yesterday, spent most of the day crying  , I'm excited but also really cautious and nervous incase things go wrong, we're only telling close friends and family that knew we were doing IVF at the moment, I'd like to wait as long as I can before we go public.  Got to go for another BT next Thursday to make sure my HCG levels have continued to rise and then a scan a week or so later

Good Luck to anyone on their 2WW Love Rebecca xx


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Oh Becca Congratulations    I bet they were tears of joy though. Take care

Dellxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

((((((((((((((((((Becca))))))))))))))))))))) CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

becca1-i am so pleased for you hunni that is such great news.here's to a happy healthy pg.goodluck hunni.xxxxx.

well girls sorry i havent posted since i joined you,so will try to catch up now and do some personals.sorry if i miss anyone.lol.x.

helen0610-at our clinic we have to do a hpt and then ring them with the result so it justs shows how different some clinics are as my friend had to have bloods done at clinic.hope you are well and goodluck.lol.xxxx.

blk-i really hope you are feeling much better now and not so down.i think we have mixed days with tx,one min we are up and then we come down??lolxxx.

kizzymouse-my dh does our litter tray aswell at the mo.i am hoping to get bfp so he has to do it all the time.hehe.hope you are well hunni.lol.xx.

zora-i know this matbe a bit late hunni,but i am really sorry about your news hunni.(((hugs))).goodluck for the future.lol.xxx.

jome-so sorry hunni.i hope that you have every success in what ever you do next hunni.lol.xxx

jetula-so sorry hunni.it is so sad when this happens.goodluck hunni with ever you do next i hope you get your dream soom.lol.xxxx.

loobylou-congrats hunni you must be thrilled.hope you have a healthy pg and a good 8.5 months.lol.xxx.

dell- i really hope the testing goes well hunni and that it is indeed a bfp for you.lol.xxx.  

well hopefully i covered quite a few and like i said sorry to anyone i have missed.i am now on day 5 and have gone completely mad with waiting.i am terrible with pee sticks so no point in talking about that.have been having odd twinges since last nite,but trying not to over anylise them.felt abit ickie this morning but who knows as it is still very early.anyway i hope to chat with you all soon and goodluck.


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello Again
Zora Jome Jetula, sorry to hear your news,      hope you are all spoiling yourselves, you deserve it. 

Looley lou Becca    on your     Its alays inspirational to see that we all have similar worries and ultimately we don't know....even if it does drive us all    

Dell keeping everything crossed for you for Sunday. 

i went competely mad yesterday and decided that the only solution was some retail therapy.  bought loads and thought i'd be in trouble with DH, but he was a real sweetie and just made all the right noises.
got really sore boobs today and feel sick but sometimes get that in run up to AF so none the wiser.  2ww still making me as       as ever.
sending lots of        for all of us still waiting.
Katy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*jetula - Sooooooooo sorry to hear about your BFN .

loobylou - Thats brill news, congrats .

Dell - Thats great news, even if you did the test 4 days early. Roll on Sunday ........ .

Becca1 - YAY, more brill news. A big congrats to you & your DH. Nice to think that we are part of your close friends .

Katy G - Good on you with the retail therapy .

I've got 5 days left til the BIG test . Feeling a bit better today so far  - must have been a bad day yesterday. A BIIIIIIIIIG thankyou to all you lovely ladies who wished me better yesterday - it really made me feel part of the group & cheered me up . I was really moody late last night - poor Neal . I have been blowing you all some bubbles . Had tummy cramps last night & this morning, but no bleeding ........... yet.*_


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm sooooo sorry to all you ladies for your BFN, take care and spoil yourselves rotten, you've supported everyone so much and deserve TLC  and lots of cuddles   
  

Well done to everyone who got a BFP all the best, congrats!!!    

Hang on in there everyone else and try not to go too  
love
Jacks x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats on BFP!!!!  Hugs for all BFN girls   

Well I have a question, how early does morning sickness kick in?

I was so nasueous this morning and was sick when I finally got out of bed!!  It has passed now tho.

I havent been sick at all during the 2WW and I am hardly ever sick as it is.

Oh dear this 2WW does send you     doesnt it!!? 

    for everyone xxx


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi Kizzymouse

Everyone is different where morning sickness is concerned but I seem to remember most started to feel sick around week 5-6.

Your right though this 2ww does drive you round the bend. My feelings of coming on that I had last night have now dissappeared since testing and now I'm wondering whether it was all in my mind!!


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

Lizzy, put me down for a  .  I tested this morning (a day early)!
It's so annoying as even   hasn't reared her ugly head.
I'm struggling to come to terms with another neg result.

Anyway,   to all the other Feb/Mar 2WW  x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

hello!

Been wondering where everyone has gone off jan/feb - then realised they are probably on this thread!  Oops must be the hormones!!!  

Am on day 1pt, and am already going slightly mad.  I am going to go for a little walk in a bit, as I've only been outside for a total of about 3 hours since EC on monday!!!  I may go and do a little gentle shopping.....

Hope you are all ok - will try to catch up on this thread later.

Sallywags


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say i couldnt hold out any longer, went today and bought a Clearblue HPT the digital kind and guess what   YES it actually said the word PREGNANT!!! God im hoping it will still say the same on Mon when ment to test

Di x


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Di, thats wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure it'll still be there on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

HI again all.  
i think i'm getting addicted to this site.  the more i read the better i feel, especially when there is good news such as yours Di,
       Foxy, sorry to hear about your   sending lots of  but dont give up completely unless  arrives,  
Sallywags - with you on the walks and shopping for preventing complete  
it worked for me yesterday and had a lovely long walk on the beach today with my bob dog. 
just want to send lots of          to you all again and say well done for all being so brave.  i think we all deserve it.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jome, Zora, Michelle and Foxy ~ ((((hugs)))) Look after yourselves, i'm so sorry your news wasn't better. Thinking of you all 

Welcome Sallywags, glad you've found everyone  What day do you test hun? Loads of luck 

Di and Loobylou ~ fab news, i'm so happy for you both  Be very happy and healthy 

Dell ~ sounding really positive for you hun.......looking forward to putting a BFP up for you on Sun 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I am going to be depressing now....as have no one else I can talk to about this that really understands like you guys!!

I'm on Day 11 now but I feel like AF is coming   !!!!

I am weepy, I look godamn awful, 3 big spots have just appeared on face! I am crampy, grumpy, and feel so tired but uncomfortable, all PMT signs!  

I could just CRY!! I feel its all over , and witch is on her way, I usually get it day 14!  

Sorry for being so depressing but I feel bad and dont wanna go on to DP cos I dont want him being negative too.

God this 2WW is the worse thing EVER!!! (slight exaggeration I know but hey forgive me I've got PMT!!!)


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Ladies, I haven't got time to respond to everyone personally, I have to go away for work until next Friday..
Just a quickie to say thank you all so much for your support!  
It makes it all so much more bearable, being able to share it all with you!!! 

Big hugs for all the bfn-ers.. it's our turn next time 
And huge congratulations and well done to the bfp-ers!!!!! enjoy....

I had good news today, I rang the clinic as AF showed up and I'm allowed to go straight into d/r again!!! have already started sniffing!!! 
am glad I don't have to wait ages, it's done wonders for getting over the disappointment.. now it's just like I'm carrying on...

Good luck to all of you still on the 2ww...
Hope you all get your bfps...

Lol jome x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Jenny

I hope Tuesday goes well for you  I hope I can last til then, its driving me  today, I s'pose pregnancy can be like PMT!

I just cant see *ME* pregnant cos I never have been and thought I never would be, its so hard to visualize do you know wot I mean?? Or have I gone completely   cuckoo!!?

I am tired but cant sleep so came on here to see what was happening!!

     have to try stay positive!!!

Take care XX


----------



## USBess (Jan 27, 2006)

Whew,

Had to work today, so missed out on reading up until tonight (it is past midnight your UK time) and OH MY GOODNESS!!

TO Michelle and Foxymcfox   I am so very sorry  , I hope that you can have your success next try  . Be gentle with yourself as you heart is healing  

To Loobyloo, Dell, Becca and D--        I will see you all on  where I am hanging out. 

Way to go girls!!! 

For everyone still waiting here come some major sunny sticky vibes for you from warm and sunny Florida    

Bess


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi to all,

please could I join you - I had 2 beautiful embies transferred on Wednesday 8/2 - am testing by blood test at clinic 20/2 (if I can wait that long!!!!)

Just read through all of this thread - Congratulations to all of you who have had a ^bfp^ , and big hugs to those who have had a ^bfn^ - my heart goes out to you - wishing you all the best for the future xxxx

I am feeling quite calm at the moment but think that is largely due to sheer relief at getting this far !  I am sure I have plenty of mad moments to come and am so glad to have found this site and you wonderful lot to share this experience with xxx

Good luck to all - sending lots of velcro vibes to all those still waiting like me     

Lots of love
Steph xxxxx


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

Well re-tested this morning and the line is alot darker so definately a   for us   I can't believe we have been this lucky.

Steph - welome to you. This site is fab and we'll all be having mad moments with you  

Dellxx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry, just popping in to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS   to Dell! I'm thrilled to read your news!

Jules


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi everyone   ,

Had my blood test done yesterday and my HCG result was 169 which the nurse said was quite low so they will test again Monday as she wants to see a 'significant increase'.  I'm really worried now   .  I had to test on day 16 so I think this would be 18 DPO but I'm not 100% sure.  Does anyone know if my levels are really bad?    I've been looking on various websites but just getting myself confused!!

Sorry I haven't wrote any personals but I'll be back to do them later

LOL

Loobylou xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

loobylou, I don't think they are THAT low for your gestation. Was your test taken at 16 DPO?


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Linlou,

Yes I think so cause i had to test 16 days after egg transfer is that what you mean?

Loobylou xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Loobylou ~ can't help you with your levels but loads of luck for Monday....hope someone can advise you 

Steph ~ welcome, good to have you here  Sending you lots of  too!

Dell ~ fab news, congratulations hun 

Jome ~ really pleased you can go again straight away......huge luck for this cycle and look forward to seeing you on here again 

Take care everyone and have a good weekend, 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

LoobyLou 

I don't know about levels but fingers crossed that all goes well on Monday. Thinking of you    

Dellxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

well girls i just wondered if any of you can tell me wether you had tender under arms on 2ww.i am day six and although (.)(.) feel a little tender i sometimes get tender under there when i am due my af and just wondered if you had experience of this and got a bfp.would be grateful if you could help me with this.thanks lol.xxx.

lizzyb-thanks for adding me to the lisat hunni and a good weekend to you too hunni.lol.xx.

loobylou-i really hope that monday answers your question about the levels and hopefully fingers crossed they will of doubled and more.lol.xxx.  

dell-great to see the bfp hunni and wishing you a happy healthy 8.5 months to go hunni.lol.xxxx. 

stephjoy-welldone on your 2 little ones hunni.you test the day after me hunni.lol.wishing you lots of luck for that bfp hunni.xxx.  

really hope everyone is good and that you all have a fab weekend.lol.xxx.


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Tweetie,

I had sore (.)(.) all the way through my 2ww and I've still got them now but I think everyone is different.  Thanks for wishing me luck for Monday

LOL

Loobylou xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

Can i join the feb testers. i'm testing tommorrow 12th. Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to all those with BFP. 

Lucy


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for your messages guys - I am due to test (officially) on 20th for blood test.  Not sure I'll last that long..... 

My visits to FF will probalby be a bit sporadic for a few days, my computer has crashed and i can't get on line, so will get on where I can.  don't know what i'll do - this site is my lifeline!!!

Sorry no personals today - borrowing a computer for a few mins, so going to have to sign off now!

love sallywags


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

HI all
i am feeling demented now. I am on day 8 since natural fet, af is due on tuesday and hospital have said to test fri but i don't think i will be able to wait.  i now have very 
sore (.)(.), feel sick, (usual pms) but also been feeling dizzy and had headache on and off(never get them!!) keep telling myself its too early for pg symptoms and feel like i am on merry go round.   

Kizzy mouse hope your feeling better  

          

to Jenny Steph, Looby lou and Luc for the next few days...will be keeping an eye out for your news.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Katy
I feel a bit better but I sound like I have same symptoms as you!! I have felt (and been) sick! I have also had a headache for 2 days!

Given up trying to interpret!! Its tiring me out and making me too grumpy, I sent DP out tonight as I was starting to be too mean to him and I dont think he can cope with me being weepy!!

Now I wish he was back!  He will be in soon, big hugs then!!  

I said I might be tempted to test when u go out ( and I was planning on being bad!  )
but he was like oh no please dont it will be bad luck have to do it Valentines Day!!   

I think he's worse   than me 
ha ha!!!


Good luck Katy, are you gonna test tues too?  

Sending you        xx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Could I please join you again   I'm due to test on the 25th Feb.  I had 2x4 cell embries put back on a day 2 transfer and also have 7 perfect frosties this time.

Will read some of the posts later.  Wish each and everyone of you a BFP  

Love, Anne X


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Well done Anne    
Good luck and fingers crossed for you!

Hope you are all feeling better today   and just wanted to say GOODLUCK to all those who test tomoorow, will be thinking of you!!!!         

Love

Jacks x


----------



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi All

I would like to apologise in advance for this post which is definately in the tmi category  

I am currently 10 days post ET (12 days post EC). In the early hours of this morning I had the big O in my sleep - I woke up just as it was happening. This has NEVER happened to me before. But after it did I got strong cramps which lasted for a few minutes. I am now worried that this might affect my chances of getting pregnant (not that I could have done anything about it).

luv Rissa
xxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Rissa

oh my god thank goodness you said! It has happened to me, 2 days ago actually    I've been worried too, but hey we couldn't do anything about it and I thought it was kinda nice since I've been too scared too !

Love
Jacks


----------



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Hiya.  Please add me as 24th Feb testing.

Catherine


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks kizzy mouse. you do sound exactly like i feel,  been doing the weepy thing a lot too. definitely dont think i will last past tuesday for testing, DH asked this morning if there was any point in doing one tommorrow but gonna try and hold out til at least tuesday.  
Anne, welcome to the craziness of the 2ww.  lots of luck,    
luc hope you get a big fat   today.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just checking in to say a big   to those on 2ww!!

I am Day 11 today and feeling nothing at all!!!


  to all
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Lucy and Catherine  Lucy ~ hope you got good news today 

Anne ~ welcome back  Great news on the frosties.....loads of luck to you 

Rissa and Jacks ~ i'll leave this link for you, it was a poll in the Voting Room about orgasms in the 2ww. Does show that lots had them and still went on to have BFPs though so don't worry at all 

Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9452.0.html

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

How are you today Katy?

I have puked and cried this morning but am okay now   
its Day 13 Oh MY!!

2 days til testing day, i just wanna be put out my misery!!! One way or the other

Poor DP is dying for   but I havent done it the whole 2WW so not starting now!!!  

Hope you are okay sending you    

Hey Bodia, sometimes no symptoms is good right? I duno I have gone   trying to work out what symptoms I do have and what I dont!!    

Sending you some    

Lots of fairy dust for everyone else      
And        for us 2WWers!! 
XXX


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

Thanks for including me and the good luck messages. unfortuantely i got a bfn today aswell as af. we had 5 embies frozen so now have to wait for two af's to pass til we can have fet. it seems like such a long wait again. along with lots of others on this site i am the worlds worst at waiting. am trying to keep positive but the possibility of ever seeing that positive line on a test seems so out of reach. 

Good luck to all those still waiting i really hope your dream comes true.

Lucy


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Lucy sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi All

Jacks - nice to know its not only me

Lizzy - thanks for the link - it was very reassuring

Lucy - so sorry for you   but   for the future. I hope its your turn next time.

luv Rissa.

PS - only 2 days to testing date for me and I'm getting quite nervous now.


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

jenny-so sorry to see your result hunni.(((hugs))) to you and all the best for the future.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello again,
Kizzy Thanks for asking after me
i am so up and down now that i cant keep track with myself.  been pretty low overall just praying that   stays away, but i have no idea what to expect. DH and i are changing are minds all the time about when to test, it was going to be tomorrow until today. now we might try and wait til thursday. (don't want to burst the maybe bubble with a )
Keeping everything crossed for you for tommorrow   
  
looking forward to some positive news...
Jenny & Luc sorry to hear your news.  hope you are spoiling yourselves as much as you can, you do deserve it !! 
Bodia and Rissa


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Hi Lizzie,

I had ET today following IVF.  I am fascinated by the detail of different protocols.  My protocol was changed this cycle.  I remained on the long protocol but was on alternating 225iu and 300iu Gonal-F for 12 days and 0.5ml buserelin until starting stimms then on a half dose only.  I had EC on Friday 10th February and 16 eggs were collected, out of which 15 fertilised and 13 good embies resulted (two were abnormal).  I have been on cyclogest since EC, but now, since ET, commence a gestone jab each morning and cyclogest at night.  I am due to start baby asprin and 40mg heparin on Friday, one week after EC (following new research on aspirin).  Testing Monday, 27th February.

Would love to hear anyone else's protocol...

Thanks


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

GOOD LUCK to everyone testing tomorrow

                

Jacks x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jenny and Lucy....take care of yourselves, i'm really so sorry. Big hugs and much love 

Rainy Day ~ welcome  Hope you are feeling ok after ET......loads of luck 

Good luck everyone testing soon,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48592.0.html


----------

